# DVD player



## Will4in2erth (Dec 31, 2009)

So we just bought a Curtis DVD1041. The only things that are packaged with them are the remote, the Colour-coordinated Audio-Visual cables (the red, white, and yellow), and the power cord.

The manual gave no specific instructions on how to connect the DVD player. I just connected the Red and White Audio cords to the back of our cable box where it is labeled "To VCR" and the yellow wire to the only yellow on the back of the cable box. We plugged the power cord in, hit the switch on the back of the DVD player, hit the power button on the front, and we got nothing from the DVD player. We only see what ever program is on the television. We placed in a DVD and it doesn't play. The green light on the DVD player tells us it is on.

On our old DVD player, there was a button that could switch between the television and cable, the VHS tape, and the DVD, as well as a channel switch for just the player, but there isn't anything like that on the Curtis, so I assume that we should just be able to turn it on and get the DVD. Did I do anything wrong in the setup? Or did we miss something?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Is there a button on remote for "Video"? My TV has one, Video 1,2,3 TV.

BG


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Will, welcome to TSF :wave:

Connect the DVD player directly to the TV. There should be a set of inputs for each of the red/white (audio) and yellow (composite video). But that said, you'll get a much better picture using Component Video (PrPbY = red/blue/green plugs) with the red/white audio. Even better would be to use HDMI provided both have HDMI capability.


----------



## Will4in2erth (Dec 31, 2009)

> Is there a button on remote for "Video"? My TV has one, Video 1,2,3 TV.


Nope.



> Connect the DVD player directly to the TV. There should be a set of inputs for each of the red/white (audio) and yellow (composite video).


Nope. Our TV is definitely old. There aren't any of that on the television set itself. I think I may have to look at how the old DVD player was set up, and try and figure it out from there.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Time to go shopping for a new TV - it will be fun, they are fantastic. :grin:


----------

